

Ask HN: Should I learn Aurelia? - jnem

Apologies if framework paralysis is a tired subject, but I&#x27;m at cross-point where I need to make a career oriented decision in the framework Im going to choose.<p>Right now, Aurelia looks like it hits all the right points, and it appears to be built in a way that just makes sense and is future forward.  That said, its still so new, and does not have the same kind of exposure to employers that Ember, Angular, and React do.  Ive already eliminated React, despite its acclaim, because I actually am looking for a full MVC-like framework as I don&#x27;t have the background in application development to know what to do with all the other pieces on my own. Im coming from a &quot;brochure website&quot; background, and have been stuck in CMS hell for years modifying HTML, CSS, JS, and hacking at PHP because Ive never wanted to learn it, but most CMS demand it.<p>Ive been looking at job listings for Front End Devs and see some employers asking for existing experience in Angular.  Backbone is mentioned almost as often, but I have not seen many asking about Ember, and none as of yet asking about Aurelia experience.<p>I know I&#x27;m not going to be a pro in any of these frameworks for at least a year, so I&#x27;m kind of leaning towards Aurelia and crossing my fingers that when I arise from the documentation and feel confident within that framework, Aurelia will be more mainstream.  At the very least I consider it a good start to get my hands dirty with ES6.<p>Am i crazy to try and learn Aurelia at this point as a career oriented decision?
======
scottrb
There's nothing wrong with learning bleeding edge--it's fun! But don't bank on
it to provide a job. I'm not a front end dev, so YMMV and etc, but I think
it's always good to learn a popular language/framework and then play with the
new and fringe stuff. At the very least, you'll have another bit of knowledge
to compare things to. At worst you'll have had some fun learning something
new.

If you get really good with whatever you're learning, you can just bid on
freelance contracts where no language or toolset is specified.

------
JoePantoliano
Yeah sure, why not.

